

Why People Who Sleep Longer Achieve More - ingve
http://michaelhyatt.com/sleep-longer-to-achieve-more.html

======
VeejayRampay
And most importantly, sleep helps clean "brain junk" (layman terms intended)

See
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/342/6156/373](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/342/6156/373)

